# glucosamine question



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i hope you guys can help me with this. 
i started my 2 older dogs on 1000 mg glucosamine sulfate 8 weeks ago (open the capsule, sprinkle it over the food). there was an immediate (well, in 3 days) improvement in sadie's movement (she has both her knees blown). 
2 weeks ago, she started puking her supper (they're only fed once/day) about 2 hours after eating. she felt fine otherwise, no fever, fine attitude, not dehydrated, etc.

so, after 3 days, i took out the glucosamine, the kelp and the alfalfa, she got her vit E (400 IU) and her salmon oil only on her food. everything was fine, no more puking. last night i tried the glucosamine on her food again, she urped within 2 hours....therefore, i'm fairly sure it has to be the glucosamine that's causing this.

she's on royal canin kibble, none of the other dogs has this problem. anyone have an alternative for the glucosamine that she may tolerate better? and why did she tolerate it for 6 weeks (though i guess that doesn't really matter at this point)? 

thanks for any help!! (from me and sadie both!)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

ann freier said:


> i hope you guys can help me with this.
> i started my 2 older dogs on 1000 mg glucosamine sulfate 8 weeks ago (open the capsule, sprinkle it over the food). there was an immediate (well, in 3 days) improvement in sadie's movement (she has both her knees blown).
> 2 weeks ago, she started puking her supper (they're only fed once/day) about 2 hours after eating. she felt fine otherwise, no fever, fine attitude, not dehydrated, etc.
> 
> ...


Yes, you can try glucosamine HCL instead, same dose.

Also, could she get a split dose somehow? Part of her food at a different time of day, with half the supplements?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

P.S. A few dogs are allergic to the sulfate that the glucosamine is bound to. Allergies usually develop over repeated exposure.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Allergies usually develop over repeated exposure.


oh, now THERE'S a "DUH" moment for ann!!

i wondered about the sulfate. tonight i'll try halving her dose/food. i can always feed her 2x/day--i do brix. if she urps tonight, then at least she won't have a 24 hr fast period, and it'll give me time to go to town and get some HCL to try.

just as a side note--looks like we'll be tracking in snow tonight. didn't do it all winter, may as well try it in april, right?


----------

